# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Pre contest anadrol dbol

## human project

I have herd of some people running d'bol or anadrol in there pre-contest cycle to avoid loosing size with dieting. Anyone have any experience doing this??? Also if I were to give this a try how long before the competition should I pull my oral's???

----------


## Gaspari1255

Why not run Tren /Prop/Mast/Winny to "not lose size" and also harden you up like a rock? I see no purpose dbol or anadol serves before a show. Maybe someone who competes could chime in here and correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## human project

I don't like winny but I am currently running 100mg anavar Ed 50 proverone Ed 750mg test 350 mg tren 350 mg mast. I'm thinking about pulling the mast prcirone and anavar raise my tren to 400 and add d's or a's (maybe both) for 30 days then get back on my normal pre-contest regime. I've been on this cycle for a while and i think a switch up might be good, The show is June 30th. If I start tomorrow I'll be back on my normal cycle may 20th. That leaves 6wks for the water to pull. Is that enough time?

----------


## hankdiesel

I've ran abombs in my precontest prep. It kept my strength up and kept me full. I took it out 8 weeks out and starting throwing in all the typical hardners like tren and winny. This was a while ago. I haven't done it recently cause I try to stay away from orals as much as possible. No need to worry about water retention when running anadrol or dbol at the beginning of your prep.

----------


## human project

If I pull the d's/a's 5wks before my competition will that be enough time to loose the water??

----------


## hankdiesel

> If I pull the d's/a's 5wks before my competition will that be enough time to loose the water??


More than enough.

----------

